

IPhone 2011 Predictions - jbrennan
http://nearthespeedoflight.com/article/iphone_2011

======
pedalpete
The reason for the delay in getting the white iPhone released was the quality
of the photos from the camera (I'm not an Apple fan, but kudos to them for
holding back the release of a product that most would consider only slightly
flawed). I suspect we can see more than just 'colored' iPhones in the next
release, and seeing as so many people use cases anyway, does the color of the
device itself actually matter.

